# مبدأ جهاز الأشعة السينية



## فتنة الروح (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم...

سنتحدث في هذا الموضوع عن آلية عمل الأشعة السينية بشكل مبسط...
هذا الموضوع من ترجمتي الخاصة نقلاً عن عدة مواقع منها howstuffworks.com
سأقوم بتنزيله على دفعات لتأمين سهولة القراءة...
أرجو ذكر المصدر في حال النقل...


*
ماهي الأشعة السينية ؟​*








- تشابه الأشعة السينية X-ray الضوء المرئي فكليهما مكون من فوتونات تتحرك بشكل موجي حاملة طاقة كهرطيسية electromagnetic energy , لكن الفرق بين الأشعة السينية و أشعة الضوء المرئي هو مستوى الطاقة للفوتونات و الذي يعبر عنه بطول موجة الأشعة wavelength .
- إن العين البشرية حساسة لمجال معين من أطوال الأمواج تتراوح ضمنه الأشعة المرئية ,لكنها غير حساسة للأشعة السينية التي يكون طول موجتها أقل من الضوء المرئي و بالتالي طاقتها أعلى , كما أنها غير حساسة للأمواج الراديوية radio waves التي تتمتع بطول موجة أكبر من الضوء المرئي و بالتالي طاقة أقل .
- إن فوتونات الأشعة السينية كما فوتونات الضوء المرئي تنتج عن حركة الإلكترونات في الذرات , حيث تشغل هذه الالكترونات سويات طاقية مختلفة في مداراتها حول نواة الذرة , و عندما ينتقل الكترون من مداره إلى مدار ذي سوية طاقية أدنى فإنه يحرر طاقة على شكل فوتونات , تتوقف طاقة هذه الفوتونات على الفرق بين السويتين الطاقيتين الأولى و الثانية للإلكترون .
عندما يصدم الفوتون المنطلق ذرة أخرى تقوم هذه الذرة بامتصاص طاقة هذا الفوتون عن طريق نقل الكترون إلى سوية طاقية أعلى . لكي يحدث هذا يجب أن تكون السوية الطاقية للفوتون تساوي الفرق بين السويتين الطاقيتين للإلكترون .

عادة تقوم ذرات نسج الإنسان بامتصاص مختلف فوتونات الضوء المرئي , حيث أن السويات الطاقية لفوتونات الضوء المرئي تناسب الفروق المختلفة بين مواضع الإلكترونات في ذرات النسج . بينما لا تملك أمواج الراديو الطاقة الكافية لنقل الإلكترونات بين السويات الطاقية المختلفة للذرات , و بالتالي هي قادرة على اختراق مختلف الأجسام , و كذلك الحال أيضاً في الأشعة السينية لكن بفارق وحيد هو أن الأشعة السينية تملك طاقة عالية جداً. 
تستطيع الأشعة السينية عندما تسقط على الذرات الصغيرة نسبياً أن تطرد الكترون من هذه الذرات , حيث تقوم بعض طاقة فوتون الأشعة السينية بفصل الكترون عن ذرته , بينما تقوم الطاقة المتبقية بدفع الإلكترون بعيداً عن ذرته فهي غالباً غير قادرة على امتصاص فوتونات الأشعة السينية . بينما تقوم الذرات الكبيرة نسبياً بامتصاص فوتون الأشعة السينية لأن هذه الذرات تملك فروق طاقية عالية بين مداراتها و تكون هذه الفروق مساوية تقريباً لطاقة فوتونات الأشعة السينية . 
تتنوع النسج في جسم الإنسان فهي إما مكونة من ذرات صغيرة و بالتالي غير قادرة على امتصاص فوتونات الأشعة السينية , أو قد تكون كبيرة كذرات الكالسيوم calcium atoms التي تشكل البنية الأساسية للعظام و بالتالي هي قادرة على امتصاص فوتونات الأشعة السينية .



المبدأ المبسط لجهاز الأشعة السينية بشكل عام :


إن الجزء الأساسي في هذا الجهاز هو أنبوب الأشعة السينية الزجاجي و المفرغ من الهواء , و الحاوي على مهبط cathode هو عبارة عن خيط معدني رفيع يتم تسخينه بواسطة عبور تيار كهربائي فيه , حيث تقوم هذه الحرارة بطرد إلكترون من سطح المهبط . بينما يكون المصعد anode المشحون إيجاباً عبارة عن قرص مسطح من التنغستين tungsten .






يطبق فرق توتر عالي بين المصعد و المهبط الهدف منه إكساب الإلكترونات المنتزعة من المهبط سرعة عالية باتجاه المصعد , عندما يصدم إلكترون ذرة تنغستين موجودة على المصعد يقوم بتحرير الكترون ذي سوية طاقية منخفضة من هذه الذرة , و يحل محل هذا الإلكترون إلكترون آخر من نفس الذرة لكنه يتمتع بسوية طاقية أعلى , لينتج عن هذه العملية تحرر الطاقة الزائدة على شكل فوتون بسوية طاقية عالية , هو فوتون الأشعة السينية .






كما و يمكن للإلكترونات الحرة أن تولد فوتونات دون أن تصدم الذرات , حيث يمكن أن تقوم أنوية الذرات بجذب الإلكترونات المسرعة حيث تسبب تباطؤ لهذه الإلكترونات و تغيير مساراتها , و بالتالي يصدر الإلكترون عند هذه الحالة الفائض من طاقته على شكل فوتونات للأشعة السينية .







ينتج عن تصادم الإلكترونات بالمصعد حرارة عالية لذلك يستخدم محرك لتدوير المصعد و حمايته من الإنصهار .
تحاط البنية الداخلية لأنبوب الأشعة السينية بغلاف رصاصي ثخين يمنع تشتت الأشعة السينية في مختلف الإتجاهات , و يحوي هذا الغلاف على نافذة صغيرة تسمح لفوتونات الأشعة السينية بأن تخرج على شكل حزمة ضيقة تعبر سلسلة من الفلاتر filters قبل سقوطها على جسم المريض .
توجد على الجانب الآخر من جسم المريض كاميرا الأشعة السينية X-ray camera التي تستخدم نفس تكنولوجيا الأفلام المستخدمة في الكاميرا العادية , لكن الفرق هنا أن من سيحرض التفاعلات الكيميائية على الفيلم هي الأشعة السينية و ليس الضوء المرئي , أما في جهاز الــ Digital X-Ray الذي سنتحدث عنه لاحقاً فيستخدم عوضاً عن الأفلام عنصر تحسس الكتروني CCD .
تظهر مناطق الفيلم التي تعرضت لكميات كبيرة من الأشعة عاتمة اللون , بينما تظهر المناطق التي كانت أقل عرضة للأشعة أقل عتوماً , و هذا ما يفسر أن العظام تظهر على الفيلم بيضاء كونها امتصت الأشعة الساقطة عليها و بالتالي لم تصل الأشعة إلى الفيلم , بينما تظهر النسج الطرية سوداء أو رمادية لأنها لم تمتص الأشعة و بالتالي وصلت كميات أكبر من هذه الأشعة إلى الفيلم .


أضرار الأشعة السينية :

مشكلة الأشعة السينية أنها أشعة مؤينة , فعندما تصدم الأشعة العادية ذرة ما فإنها غير قادرة على إحداث تغييرات في هذه الذرة , لكن عندما تصدم الأشعة السينية الذرة فإنها تسبب طرد إلكترون من هذه الذرة و تحولها إلى شاردة , أي ذرة مشحونة كهربائياً . تسبب هذه الشحنة تفاعلات كيميائية غير طبيعية داخل الخلايا . كما أنها يمكن أن تسبب كسر لسلاسل الحموض النووية DNA Chains و هذا ما يسبب موت هذه السلاسل المتضررة أو إصابتها بطفرات , و هذا ما يجعل الخلايا مسرطنة و يمكن أن ينتشر هذا السرطان خلال الجسم . و إذا أصابت هذه الطفرات النطاف أو البيضة عند الأنثى فإن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى وجود عيوب في الأجنة . لذلك يستخدم الأطباء الأشعة السينية باقتصاد هذه الأيام .
لكن رغم هذه المخاطر , يبقى المسح بوساطة الأشعة السينية الخيار الأكثر أمناً من العمل الجراحي المباشر , كما أنه من المؤكد أن جهاز الأشعة السينية من أكثر الإختراعات أهمية في عصرنا الحاضر .
نظام الــ Digital X-Ray :

المخطط الصندوقي للجهاز :







إن جهاز الــ Digital X-Ray يختلف عن أجهزة الأشعة السينية التقليدية بنظام التقاط الصورة و معالجتها , فهذه الأجهزة لا تحتوي على أفلام تقليدية بل تحتوي على قسم إظهار الكتروني يتألف بشكل رئيسي من عنصر يسمى CCD أو Charge Couple Device و هو عبارة عن مصفوفة ذات عدد كبير من العناصر الحساسة للضوء عمقها حوالي 30 مايكروفولت و يصل مستوى دقتها إلى 1024 X 1024 Pixel .

يقوم العنصر الـCCD بتحويل فوتونات الأشعة السينية الساقطة عليها إلى إشارة كهربائية حيث تولد هذه الفوتونات شحنة كهربائية على كل عنصر من عناصر المصفوفة حسب طاقة الفوتون , ثم تعالج هذه الإشارة بوساطة الحاسب من أجل الحصول على صورة تعرض على شاشة المراقبة .
يعتبر هذا العنصر حجر الأساس في التصوير الرقمي , سواء أكان هذا التصوير بوساطة كاميرات عادية أو تصوير طبي .






عنصر الــ CCD

*
يتميز جهاز الأشعة السينية الرقمي عن التقليدي بأمور منها :*

1- تحسين المقارنة بين النسج الكثيفة و الغير كثيفة .
2- حصول أسرع على الصورة .
3- إمكانية تخزين الصور.
4- إمكانية تعديل الصور بهدف زيادة دقتها للكشف عن السرطانات .
5- إمكانية نقل الصور بسهولة إلى أماكن بعيدة بوساطة شبكة الانترنت بهدف استشارة الأطباء في أماكن بعيدة .

لكن من سيئات الفحص الرقمي هو ارتفاع كلفته مقارنة بالفحص التقليدي .
من أنماط الأجهزة التي تستخدم الــ X-ray :

جهاز الأشعة السينية التقليدي:







جهاز الــ c-arm الذي يستطيع الدوران حول المريض للحصول على الزاوية المطلوبة من الصورة :







جهاز الفلوروسكوبي الذي يستخدم أثناء بعض عمليات الجراحة القلبية كالقثطرة :







جهاز الـ x-ray النقال mobile x-ray الذي يمكن نقله الى مكان المريض في حال وجود صعوبات في نقل المريض إلى غرفة جهاز الأشعة السينية :






جهاز الــ Mammogram لتصوير الثدي :







جهاز الطبقي المحوري ct-scanner للحصول على صور مقطعية في جسم المريض :





منقول صاحب الموضوع المهندس صالح للفائده نقلته


----------



## فتنة الروح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يفكنا من شر الاشعه ويشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين


----------



## فادي حداد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا خوي على الموضوع الشيق والطرح المفيد


----------



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فادي حداد قال:


> مشكور يا خوي على الموضوع الشيق والطرح المفيد


 

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

يشرفني مرورك وان الموضوع اعجبك واتمنى لكم الفائده وان اثري معلوماتكم الثريه:7:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير ودمت ذخرا لنا .

حضور دائم ونثمن جهودك .

وبالانتظار الى جديدك .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري .


البغدادي


----------



## نورصباح المختار (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ترجمة رائعة وموضوع شيق , شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير ودمت ذخرا لنا .
> 
> حضور دائم ونثمن جهودك .
> 
> ...


 

كلك ذوق الله يعطيك العافيه واتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

نورصباح المختار قال:


> ترجمة رائعة وموضوع شيق , شكرا جزيلا


 

صار شيق في مرورك ياطويل العمر يالتوفيق


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله معلومات جيدة وشرح رائع


----------



## مهموم اليمن (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع رائع وترجمة ممتازة ونتمنى المزيد؛؛؛
مع الشكر 
عبد الله


----------



## بنت الاسلامية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع كتير حلو ومفيد بس اذا عندك معلومات عن امكانية معالجة الاشعة السينية على الكمبيوتر بدل ما تطلع على مادة البلاستيك بمعنى انه الدكتور يقدر يشخص الحالة من الصورة اللى على الكمبيوتر
مع الشكر


----------



## خشبه (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ind. Engineer (24 مايو 2009)

الله _يعطيــــــــــــــــك_ العافيــــــــــــة


----------



## المتابعة (26 مايو 2009)

موضوع شيق وشرح رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng..Rafat (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mustafa el (28 مايو 2009)

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## makmedical (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكووور فتنة الروح بس ياريت اذا في معلومات مفصلة عن تيوبات الاشعة (البارامترات - تركيبها)


----------



## No peacE (27 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال المساعدة في جهاز من نوع shematzu

مشاهدة المرفق 96254

الجهاز يعطي صورة غير واضحة، وعند رفع الفواتية فوق 45KV تصبح الصورة بيضاء، أين يكون العطل وكيف اصلاحه؟ 
أيضا عند تشغيل الجهاز فالأزرار الجانبية تضئ والمفروض أنها لا تعمل الا عند الضغط عليها

الموضوع عاجل لمشفى ميداني لا يوجد جهاز آخر في كل المنطقة
وشكرا


----------

